# Is there an Owner's Club



## rogher

Tried contacting Sue Southwell in So'ton but heard no more.
Should I send money, perhaps?
Roger


----------



## 94055

Hi Roger

Do you mean an UK club?

We have

>>Here<<

>>Here<<

I see the 
Owners Club is at: Eura Mobil Owners Club (UK) Sue Southwell, Hedgehogs Haunt, 5 Wardens Close, West End, Southampton.

Did you email
[email protected]

Found phone no

Eura Mobil Owners Club UK
Sue Southwell, tel 02380 485635

Not sure if details current

Good luck

Steve


----------



## Tiggs

Dear Roger,
I think the club has finished. I met with it once, more than a year ago, but it was really struggling for active members and was considering becoming part of a bigger club with some link to Brownhills - following the takeover of Westcroft. I would be very happy to become part of a revived club if there was the interest.
Regards
Tiggs


----------



## 94055

Hi Tiggs
I do not know if still active. What I do know is.......we have quite a few Euramobil owners on here. I also know there are active Motorhomerson here whom may be interested in reviving or creating a club.
Why not start another thread in the same place as you have

>>Here<<

Good luck

Steve


----------



## pandalf

*Count me in*

I too have noticed a healthy proportion of Euramobil owners in MHF. I also contacted Sue about a year ago, but had no response. But I would welcome being a member of an owners club if one exists, and would gladly contribute to either support or be an active part of the resurrection of a Euramobil owners club in this country.

I also think an organization like MHF should reach out to the various owners club secretaries or organizers to encourage them to become part of the MHF community. I do not know Sue Southwell, but she is obviously an existing or past Euramobil owner who is probably just as passionate about the marque as the rest of us are. I am sure she would be more than happy to have a community like MHF supporting her efforts. Best regards, Andy.


----------



## nukeadmin

i made enquiries about joining the euramobil club myself and i think someone in the organisation had suffered a bereavement and the club just seemed to fall apart because of it.


----------



## ciderdaze

You can count me in ,not sure what i can offer but i do love the van


----------



## rogher

Many thanks, All
Your replies seem to confirm my experience: The UK club appears to have folded.

I'd have joined an existing club but am too busy to set one up.
Maybe use thid forum to get together at a larger rally?

Roger


----------



## Tiggs

I would be happy to try and support a new initiative if there was enough interest. I have been quite busy until recently so have not kept up with developments, but I believe Brownhills ahs lost the Eura Mobil franchise - any idea where it is now. They might be prepared to offer some support.
Regards
Tiggs

Regards
Tiggs.


----------



## pandalf

*Don Amott (Derby)*

Don Amott near Derby has recently become a Eura Mobil main dealer. Whether they have taken the role that Brownhill's had I do not know. Of course, Eura Mobil is now part of the Trigano group, so it is to be expected that dealers of other brands like Chausson could now become Eura Mobil dealers as well. Looking at the latest Chausson A-Class designs, their Eura Mobil lineage is obvious.


----------



## rosina

I bought a Eura Mobil from Brownhills last year and was having difficulties getting information so I contacted the parent company in Germany.
They confirmed that Don Amott is the new importer and also sent me a list of other authorised agents for the UK.

Webbs Motor Caravans 
Crusader Park
Bath Road
GB- Warminster BA12 8 BT
Telefon: +44 1985 21 22 22
Fax: +44 1985 22 08 89
[email protected]
http://www.webbsmotorcaravans.co.uk

Cranham Motorhomes 
Old Gailey Park
Southend Arterial Road
GB- Upminster Essex RM14 1TJ
Telefon: +44 12 77 222 555
Fax: 
[email protected]
http://www.cranham.co.uk

Emm Bee Caravans 
Pretty Wood Bury New Road Bury
GB- Manchester, BL9 7HX
Telefon: +44 161 797 2988
Fax: +44 161 763 1742
[email protected]
http://www.emm-bee.co.uk

Don Amott Leisure 
Hilton
GB- Nr Derby DE65 5FJ
Telefon: +44 1283 732193
Fax:

www.donamott.com

Colin


----------



## hannah29

we would join if there was a club....would be happy to set one up and run it too if i knew what was involved and what was necessary to be done....hubby works, i don't, except as a mum so i have the time and the euramobil!
hannah


----------



## rogher

I'd be delighted to join in any owner's club but would warn those contemplating doing so in any official capacity that it could be more onerous than they may think. I suggest you seek advice first but, if you do go ahead, let me know. I'm too busy to help but would be happy to participate!

Maybe anyone who knows what needs to be done could let us know?

Roger


----------



## pandalf

*Ask Sue*

Well, that brings me full circle to an earlier idea I had. Perhaps we could reach out to Sue Southwell, who presumably does have the skill and experience of running such an organization. If she has stopped doing it because of logistics or personal pressures on her time, maybe she would rethink this or help is an advisory capacity if she knew that there was an organization in the form of MHF and a decent number of enthusiastic recruits who could collectively pitch in. I also think the Euramobil could and should take an interest in advocating the existence of a UK club, as should Don Amott as the new importer. All these folks have a vested interest in the success of a club.


----------



## 88781

As an owner I would help out where poss too!


----------

